# 93 Bluebird SSS/Altima U13 suspension



## cliaz (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey all,

I've got a 93 Bluebird SSS/Altima U13, the 2.0L Turbo import, with "King Springs off an Evo 6" (quote from mechanic who looked at it) in the front. 

The front right shock started pissing oil, and that added to larger wheels means im bottoming out frequently. So, I'm after fairly hard (racing/sports) shocks.

I've started asking around, at wreckers/suspension joints, and they either throw Coil-Overs at me for 2000-2500 AUD, which I'm loathe to do because of the current springs in the front, or suggest getting a Koni racing shock and machining the old housing to make it fit - the machining work costing around 700, more than the shock itself!

As of yet, I have not been able to find any shocks, racing/sports or otherwise, that will fit 'as is'. By that I mean, I buy the shock(s) for 600, pay 60 for an hours worth of labor to install, and bam, I have a non-bottoming out ride again.
The only shocks I've been able to find are "stock nissan shocks", which I'll apparently experience the same issue (bottoming out) with.

Does anyone know of any manufactures/dealers that have what I'm after? 
Whiteline doesn't, Koni doesn't, I'm not sure where exactly to check =/

Cheers,
-Klaus
(Located in Victoria, Australia)


----------

